# distance between gas and electric pipe



## azheat112 (May 19, 2012)

I am going to run 3/4" gastite underground PE pipe pulling off just past the meter. The electric meter is next to the gas meter. Electric will also be pulled from the meter. Does anyone know if there is a specific distance of separation? they will be dug using a trencher. Been a while since I posted but I take a look at others posts all the time. Thank you guys


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure what code you use, but nothing in NFPA 54 says that you can't , it has come up before in my area, check with the AHJ or electrical inspector, what we have accepted is same trench with some separation usually 2'

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I believe 36"


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Check your local building and safety site... Most have a sheet that has the distance /depths requirements. In my parts you may not bury both in the same trench, and the other trench must be 6" or more away.... Your initial doesn't make sense, ur gonna bury pe and csst? Pe is much cheaper... Almost no point to bury csst, imo


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

azheat112 said:


> I am going to run 3/4" gastite underground PE pipe pulling off just past the meter. The electric meter is next to the gas meter. Electric will also be pulled from the meter. Does anyone know if there is a specific distance of separation? they will be dug using a trencher. Been a while since I posted but I take a look at others posts all the time. Thank you guys


How you going too install gastite and not know guideline or spec for using that material ,

And fyi make sure you bond the system , you are using gastite Aka csst


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.gastite.com/downloads/pdfs/gastite_di_guide.pdf


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> How you going too install gastite and not know guideline or spec for using that material , And fyi make sure you bond the system , you are using gastite Aka csst


Lol I just kidding too


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

At no point did he say he was using CSST , he said Gastight PE, which they manufacture anodeless risers .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## azheat112 (May 19, 2012)

Follow Up:
City of Peoria AZ inspector said you can burry in the same trench right on top of each other. Already dug it with 1' seperation but putting them in the same trench sounds dangerous. I could see digging a 24" trench and putting it on either side but still.... BTW on the CSST comment, if the system is already bonded you dont need aditional bonding for CSST when you adapt from schedule 40 metalic pipe in Arizona (varies from state to state, just took the recert a month ago) Not running CSST underground just PE and the electrician will be running conduit. He said there is no code that says otherwise, I believe it I did an extensive good search and went threw several code books with no luck.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

azheat112 said:


> Follow Up: City of Peoria AZ inspector said you can burry in the same trench right on top of each other. Already dug it with 1' seperation but putting them in the same trench sounds dangerous. I could see digging a 24" trench and putting it on either side but still.... BTW on the CSST comment, if the system is already bonded you dont need aditional bonding for CSST when you adapt from schedule 40 metalic pipe in Arizona (varies from state to state, just took the recert a month ago) Not running CSST underground just PE and the electrician will be running conduit. He said there is no code that says otherwise, I believe it I did an extensive good search and went threw several code books with no luck.


. 

Correct

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PE requires proper separation to allow for repair, if damaged.


----------

